# Newsletter



## SAS Admin

Hey guys,

As you all know the site's newsletter came out last month that featured a couple of interesting topics on the site. I was wondering how you all felt about us taking a topic that one of you had started and adding it to the next newsletter that will be coming out soon.

Let me know how you feel about this idea 

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## Amphoteric

Hey, 
where was this newsletter posted or was it emailed?


----------



## SAS Admin

If you go into your user CP you will see the newsletter option. If it's clicked you should have received the newsletter last month. If not you can always click it and receive the new newsletter coming up 









~ Glen Community Support


----------



## Amphoteric

VS Glen said:


> If you go into your user CP you will see the newsletter option. If it's clicked you should have received the newsletter last month. If not you can always click it and receive the new newsletter coming up
> 
> View attachment 69954
> 
> 
> ~ Glen Community Support


Oh, thanks for pointing it out. I think it'd also be a good idea though to make a thread for it where all the newsletters are posted.


----------



## Milco

I would honestly prefer if no thread I create and none of my posts be added to a newsletter.
While there are obviously people who aren't registered users reading threads, and more users reading threads than replying, it still gives more of a feeling of control over what I have written when it's just on the forum - and I can delete posts if I so choose.


----------



## SAS Admin

When you receiving the news letter it provides a link to the threads that we chose. Also if you look at the top of this thread where the reply button is it will let you know where the thread was posted.

~ Glen Community support


----------



## Milco

VS Glen said:


> When you receiving the news letter it provides a link to the threads that we chose.


If all you do is provide a link, then I guess that's fine.
I'm not subscribed to the newsletter, so I haven't seen it.
I'm not sure which threads are suitable for a newsletter exactly, but I guess that's up to you to figure out.



VS Glen said:


> Also if you look at the top of this thread where the reply button is it will let you know where the thread was posted.


Not sure what you mean by that.
Do you just mean you can see which subforum the thread is in?


----------



## SAS Admin

The area I was talking about is this one. Right above this post, it might not lead you exactly where the thread is but it reduce the time to search for the thread drastically 

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah I saw the newsletter.......I would be ok with it.


----------



## SAS Admin

Awesome, thank you 

~ Glen Community Support


----------

